# Too many bully sticks = bad for dogs?



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I suddenly realized that I've come to rely on bully sticks a LOT. Pretty much whenever I'm not devoting my attention to my 4 1/2 pound "morkie", I give her a bully stick.

It takes her a while to get through them...I'd say she's eating, on average, one 6-inch bully stick a week.

I started wondering if this could be "bad" for her - I don't know if bully sticks are particularly healthy...

I got these bully sticks from BestBullySticks.com, they said they come from green, free-range cattle.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

IMO one 6" bully stick a week would not be bad for her. I also occasionally buy bully sticks from BestBully sticks. My dogs love them. But, my one dog, Lucy, can go through a 12" braided bully stick in less than an hour. So, I have to save them as a special treat. (because of the expense)


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

They're much healthier than rawhide! They're digestable, don't cause impactions, etc.

I WISH mine only ate one a week!  Sadie can eat one in 5 minutes, so she doesn't get them anymore. The puppy will go through one in a day.

You can also try Antlers/Antlerz.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

One a week is not bad at all. My dog can eat one 6 incher in about an hour.. so we give them only a couple times a month.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Heh, guess I'm lucky that she's so tiny she can't eat one as quickly as other dogs...or that she's just a bad chewer. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree with the others that one 6" bully stick per week should be fine. Of course you can always try giving her a stuffed Kong to keep her busy some days, too.


----------

